# My first real effort



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

Hey everyone!

Started and finished (but not _finished_) my first non-PFS slingshot. I just started with a 15cm/10cm/2.5cm block of birch. Used a drill and chisel to cut out the basic shape due to my jigsaw giving me problems.

It was -super- ugly when I started shaping with the chisel. As time went on, I stopped wanting to throw-up when I looked at it.

Added a finger and thumb groove on the forks, and made the handle ergonomic to my hand. Seeing as though the only band sets I have are tubes (which I think would be too strong for this) I decided to use the method Charles turned me on to. Used a 2x3x3x4 set of #32s chained in the "braid" style. Haven't had much time shooting it, but the few test shots I tried worked well enough.

Gonna probably remove the bands and stain or superglue it after a few more problem spots that need sanding.

Here we go!

This is the ergo-part for my fingers wrapped around the handle.








A sneak peek at my incredible tying technique (aka F it, just try it!) and a view of the plain back.








A little pull. The bands seem to get tighter when I pull and release. I'm sure something will break, but the method of braiding keeps it pretty safe regardless. Safety glasses on!








Thanks everyone. Couldn't have done it without the advice of you guys.

-Bob


----------



## MeatMechanic (Nov 13, 2011)

Just do it ! I started with bags of rubberbands then cheap exercise bands from wallmart ! Still use um all ! MM


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

LOoks great!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

your on your way to feeding the slingshot beast in you. nice rig with the ttf braids . keep it up, the more you make and shoot , the more your gonna want to push yourself creatively and also in marksmanship .


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Looks great mate! Just keep an eye on the start of the forks man, I never square cut the throat of a frame, always round cut with a hole saw, as square with snap un expectantly, especially with no finger & thumb support higher on the forks! Light bands or chains prob ok, just be carefull mate... good job, Ben


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good job! Since you are going to disassemble it for finishing anyway, You might consider tryng Gypsy tabs. You do not have to drill the forks and use nuts and bolts as I do. Just make a flat loop of leather for each side, feed the loops through the last rubber bands in your braid, and then tie your tabs onto the fork in an over the top arrangement ... the loops come over to top of the forks. It will look something like the following photo, but of course you would have rubber bands instead of tubes:










Make the tabs a little longer than the ones in the photo, so the leather comes all the way over the fork tip. That way your bands will not be abraided by the fork tips.

Just something else to consider!!! Just keep trying different things, and I am sure you will find arrangements that are to your liking ... and it will be fun no matter what!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

It's a good work.


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks guys. I know I'm not even in the same league as most of you, but the encouragement is welcomed!

Bullseyeben, yeah it wasn't on purpose. The square throat just sort of happened. I hate how it looks, but the forks are parallel with the grain, and are reasonably thick. Only two inches of wood from my finger to the tip of the fork, and fairly weak bands, so I'm not worried about breakage. I will definitely keep this in mind though!

Charles! Thanks for the "how-to" for gypsy tabs. I'm not sure I have any leather around, but if I get some I will try it. Might swing by the local second hand store and take a gander.

-Bob


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I was going to suggest the tabs too. For a beginner that fork connection is much too low. You are inviting hand hits. You don't need leather, paracord will do, or strong outdoors-type shoe leather.

Nice fork.


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

Thanks for the tip Dayhiker... but surprisingly, not a single shot has gone awry. Apparently there's enough room to just line up the bands, and let the ammo fly through the forks. Makes me glad, and my hands too!

-Bob


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

Charles said:


> Good job! Since you are going to disassemble it for finishing anyway, You might consider tryng Gypsy tabs. You do not have to drill the forks and use nuts and bolts as I do. Just make a flat loop of leather for each side, feed the loops through the last rubber bands in your braid, and then tie your tabs onto the fork in an over the top arrangement ... the loops come over to top of the forks. It will look something like the following photo, but of course you would have rubber bands instead of tubes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charles! I got a bunch of leather from a thrift store, so I'm ready to make some gypsy tabs and pouches. Now, when I attach the tabs, do I use twine/floss/elastic/glue? I looks like you used some crazy red string... maybe fishing line?

Thanks.

-Bob


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

nice! thats how i started!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

HungaJungaESQ said:


> Good job! Since you are going to disassemble it for finishing anyway, You might consider tryng Gypsy tabs. You do not have to drill the forks and use nuts and bolts as I do. Just make a flat loop of leather for each side, feed the loops through the last rubber bands in your braid, and then tie your tabs onto the fork in an over the top arrangement ... the loops come over to top of the forks. It will look something like the following photo, but of course you would have rubber bands instead of tubes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Charles! I got a bunch of leather from a thrift store, so I'm ready to make some gypsy tabs and pouches. Now, when I attach the tabs, do I use twine/floss/elastic/glue? I looks like you used some crazy red string... maybe fishing line?

Thanks.

-Bob
[/quote]

The photo is from another website ... not my construction!

For attaching the tabs, I would try some cotton twine ... waxed if you have it ... just pull the cotton string across a candle a couple of times. If you have waxed dental floss, that will also work well. No need to wrap as much as is shown in the photo. You can also try tying with elastic. Try whatever you have, give the bands a few good pulls, and keep checking the Gypsy tabs to see if they are slipping. You may need to slightly deepen your grooves around the fork tips if the leather does not readily scrunch down into the grooves. I would not use glue. You want to be able to undo the tabs easily in case of a band breakage.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## HungaJungaESQ (Jan 4, 2012)

So I tied the "inner" tab to the fork semi-permanently using floss. I then tied the 2nd tab using 32s. I figure that would be easiest to fix on the fly, especially if the band that break is a 32 I can then use to reconnect the tab after replacing it in the chain!

Thank you.

-Bob


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

HungaJungaESQ said:


> So I tied the "inner" tab to the fork semi-permanently using floss. I then tied the 2nd tab using 32s. I figure that would be easiest to fix on the fly, especially if the band that break is a 32 I can then use to reconnect the tab after replacing it in the chain!
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> -Bob


Good thinking ... I can see you no longer need my help!!!







Looking forward to seeing more work from you.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------

